# This eBay special, anyone know....



## Paul_DW (Jun 10, 2013)

the TRUE output?

Sold as 13800 lumens, and altho I'm sure it's nowhere near that, I've got one and so far only used with 18650 batteries and for $79 delivered you really can't knock it!

I'm told by the seller I'll need to use 28650 batteries (on order) to get FULL output out of it, but even with the 18650's (3) it do enarf throw some light!

REALLY curious as to the TRUE output tho if anyone can shed some light (excuse the pun ...  ) 





Waiting patiently.


----------



## Paul_DW (Jun 11, 2013)

Pauldw500 said:


> Waiting patiently.


Like watching paint dry!

80 views and nowt, please don't tell me this forum has become a clique! ... :thumbsdow


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like 8-12 sub-reflectors. Call it 5000 lumen and you're closer to the real rating.


----------



## Paul_DW (Jun 11, 2013)

AnAppleSnail said:


> Looks like 8-12 sub-reflectors. Call it 5000 lumen and you're closer to the real rating.


It's got 12 x CREE XM-L T6 LED's if that helps.

If it's 5000 then that's good to know. 

Appreciate your input ...


----------



## Vortus (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is a review of a similar light. Actually looks the same to me, and likely is a copy. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...6-(with-9-x-XM-L)-Review-(2-3x-18650-or-26650


----------



## Paul_DW (Jun 11, 2013)

Vortus said:


> Here is a review of a similar light. Actually looks the same to me, and likely is a copy. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...6-(with-9-x-XM-L)-Review-(2-3x-18650-or-26650


Altho mine has 12 LED's over the 9 in this one.

All the same, I'll enjoy the read tonight after work. Thank you VERY much for the link ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Monkeyman69 (Jun 26, 2013)

I was looking at that exact same light the other day on ebay, I am looking for something to keep in my truck when i go 4x4 and am out at night. I was wondering on the quality though. I have a friend that has an Olight Sr90 that is freaking awesome. It turns night into day with a flip of a switch and I was just worried the cheap ones would not hold up. How is the machining work and do you know if it has a thermal limiting circuit for when it gets hot? I emailed the guy selling it and he clearly had no idea what I was talking about lol.


----------



## Streamer (Jun 27, 2013)

13,800 lumen? Please update this thread when you get a chance to test it out.


----------



## Paul_DW (Jul 13, 2013)

Streamer said:


> 13,800 lumen? Please update this thread when you get a chance to test it out.


I've tested it plently now, and for the money I love it! ...  

I can't offer fancy stats, but CAN offer beamshots! 

I'm comparing to the Fenix PD32U on high which IS a bit unfair admittedly, but I mostly have cheap China eBay flashlights so 'hopefully' people will know the PD32U.

Anyway, some shots I took recently. Again, no pro camera and just my iPhone 5 but me thinks it does a decent enough pic for a rough idea.

Footy Field pitch black.

PD32U...





Ultrafire 12 x T6...





Footy Hut.

PD32U...





Ultrafire 12xT6...





Tree.

PD32U...





Ultrafire 12xT6...





A better camera would do better justice to both, but it's all I have and as I say good enough to give you a 'rough' idea of what it's like ...


----------



## NeedMoreLight (Jul 13, 2013)

I see these have the U2s as well as the T6s. Would there be any big difference if using as it is as is?


----------



## Mike_TX (Jul 15, 2013)

OP - The trouble is that you can't simply say that a T6 will yield, say, 500 lumens, and then multiply that by the number of them you have. When you have only x number of batteries to power it, the pill has to divide the battery's output into (in this case) 12 circuits, so the theoretical maximum output of the batteries isn't going into the production of light. That light takes 3 26650's at 3.7v each. A T6 needs all 3.7v to produce maximum output, but each of these batteries has to power 4 T6's, so there's no way each one is going to produce its max output. 

If I had to guess, I'd say the light is probably producing a maximum of 2500-3000 lumens out the front, and that's being generous. Others with more knowledge might disagree.


----------



## Paul_DW (Jul 16, 2013)

Mike_TX said:


> OP - The trouble is that you can't simply say that a T6 will yield, say, 500 lumens, and then multiply that by the number of them you have. When you have only x number of batteries to power it, the pill has to divide the battery's output into (in this case) 12 circuits, so the theoretical maximum output of the batteries isn't going into the production of light. That light takes 3 26650's at 3.7v each. A T6 needs all 3.7v to produce maximum output, but each of these batteries has to power 4 T6's, so there's no way each one is going to produce its max output.
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say the light is probably producing a maximum of 2500-3000 lumens out the front, and that's being generous. Others with more knowledge might disagree.


I hear you loud and clear!

Someone said to me if you had the LED's powered by a mains powered supply you'd get heaps out the front, but like you say the battery is the limiting factor really.

My Jetbeam DDR30 that lights up now and then did just now so I grabbed a shot of the tree outside me house for comparison.

The eBay special...





And the 3200 Lumen DDR30 ...


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 16, 2013)

My rule of thumb is 1 18650 per XML. 3 18650 is enough to power 3 LEDs not 12. 26650 is double the capacity of 18650 so you can power 6 XMLs. (You sure you are getting 28650? I never heard of them before.) That light is woefully underpowered. Push the batteries too hard and they go BOOM!

I think the manufacturer/seller is just using big numbers to impress unsuspecting buyers. 12 XML LEDs is twice as bright as 6 LEDs right? Not unless you are also using 12 18650 or 6 26650. Otherwise it is just a little bit brighter. (LEDs are more efficient at lower amperages.)


----------



## vulpine (Jul 16, 2013)

i got one similar, was worth the 8 bux!


----------



## Slewflash (Jul 16, 2013)

Mike_TX said:


> OP - The trouble is that you can't simply say that a T6 will yield, say, 500 lumens, and then multiply that by the number of them you have. When you have only x number of batteries to power it, the pill has to divide the battery's output into (in this case) 12 circuits, so the theoretical maximum output of the batteries isn't going into the production of light. That light takes 3 26650's at 3.7v each. A T6 needs all 3.7v to produce maximum output, but each of these batteries has to power 4 T6's, so there's no way each one is going to produce its max output.
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say the light is probably producing a maximum of 2500-3000 lumens out the front, and that's being generous. Others with more knowledge might disagree.



Correct. The brightness doesn't depend on the power supply (unless it's direct drive, which it isn't) but the driver. It wouldn't be a stretch to see each xml driven at 0.5A each which would give just over 3000 lumens and similar lights have been measured at ~44kcd which is not bad at all.


----------



## Norm (Jul 16, 2013)

Slewflash said:


> Correct. The brightness doesn't depend on the power supply (unless it's direct drive, which it isn't) but the driver.


The power supply is on of the factors you must take into account, at present you won't see a 1000 lumen light running from 1 AA.

Norm


----------



## Paul_DW (Jul 17, 2013)

Norm said:


> at present you won't see a 1000 lumen light running from 1 AA.
> 
> Norm


You haven't checked eBay! ...


----------



## Slewflash (Jul 17, 2013)

Norm said:


> The power supply is on of the factors you must take into account, at present you won't see a 1000 lumen light running from 1 AA.
> 
> Norm



What you said is correct Norm, but I was speaking in context of this light. Depending on what 26650s he's using it shouldn't be holding anything back. Trustfire 26650s can supply a little more than 4A before the voltage starts to sag, which gives this light 12A to run from.


----------



## Norm (Jul 17, 2013)

Slewflash said:


> I was speaking in context of this light.


Gotcha.

Norm


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 20, 2013)

Slewflash said:


> What you said is correct Norm, but I was speaking in context of this light. Depending on what 26650s he's using it shouldn't be holding anything back. Trustfire 26650s can supply a little more than 4A before the voltage starts to sag, which gives this light 12A to run from.


You realize 12 XMLs fully driven needs '36A' or equivalent?


----------



## Slewflash (Jul 22, 2013)

LEDninja said:


> You realize 12 XMLs fully driven needs '36A' or equivalent?



You realise these 12 XMLs aren't fully driven?

EDIT: And also, 3A isn't 'fully driven'. 3A is the current Cree gives its lumen numbers at.


----------



## Paul_DW (Jul 23, 2013)

It's still my brightest flashlight, and for the $79 delivered I paid, I'm WELL HAPPY with it and it's performance regardless of Amperage and drivers. Not being regulated and all the rest. 

Most of my flashlights are never run to flat battery stage so if it loses all of it's grunt after 10 mins then that's fine with me with this one ...  

I have other flashlights for regulation and stability, but as I say for the money I still love this thing!

Once I get my replacement Jetbeam DDR30, I'll do some better comparison beam shots as I don't really have much to compare it with really.


----------



## quaileggs (May 7, 2014)

Hey guys, first post here. I have recently become obsessed with LED lights and discovered this forum with other more obsessed light goers LOL. 

I too have one of these ultrafire cree 12xT6 lights and bought it for around $80 AUS delivered from ebay. Just looked today and am shocked that its now selling on ebay for AUS $15.99 with free economy delivery????? Damn thats cheap! Why wouldn't you buy one of these?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/UltraFir...0669972?pt=AU_PocketBikes&hash=item2a3c528f14

I'm not sure why its so frowned upon to buy these led torches which a made in china. Seems really good value torches to me. Quality of the torch seems pretty good too and it seems brighter than the lights on my car, even on high beam.


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK (May 7, 2014)

There's something seriously wrong with the economics there (item 181400669972); even just the sourcing of 12x XM-Ls for $15 by themselves doesn't make sense!  :huh: Unless I could get a clear photo of the emitters I'd be highly suss. Could be a cheap source of bulk emitters otherwise...

Of course it goes without saying (or does it?) the lumen claims etc are ridonkulous, 13800 / 12 = 1150lm per emitter, which for a T6 is 410% Relative Luminous Flux, which needs a current of... no idea, the graph doesn't go remotely near that far and really start to drop off, so lets say 5-6Amps @25celcius by rough extrapolation...


----------



## quaileggs (May 7, 2014)

Just the shipping alone has to cost more than $15.99 AUS from China to Australia right??? It must be a mistake or maybe its a promotional price to get business. If I didn't have one already I've be pressing the buy it now button, can't go wrong for $15.99. 

Looking for a led torch for the car now but don't really want something this big.


----------



## RetroTechie (May 8, 2014)

Have anyone done a tailcap current measurement? Or check that review of a similar light mentioned earlier in this thread.

Multiplied with voltage gives you power in Watts. Which puts an upper limit on power to the LEDs, and through that, on lumens output. Minus optical / driver losses, of course. 2-3A @ 12V max (around 30W) -> 3-4k lumens max sounds about right.


----------



## cpfdaniel (May 8, 2014)

quaileggs said:


> Hey guys, first post here. I have recently become obsessed with LED lights and discovered this forum with other more obsessed light goers LOL.
> 
> I too have one of these ultrafire cree 12xT6 lights and bought it for around $80 AUS delivered from ebay. Just looked today and am shocked that its now selling on ebay for AUS $15.99 with free economy delivery????? Damn thats cheap! Why wouldn't you buy one of these?
> 
> ...



Hello guys this is my first post here also, long time lurker though. Thanks for the link, i'm ordering it to see what's what and will get back with impressions. For the money you can't really beat it, i'm planning to mod it though.


----------



## okeenu (May 10, 2014)

Well , I just ordered one ..I HAD decided not to buy a light that required multiple 18650,s .. but what can I say??

14.99 usd including shipping... for 12 emitters !!

I,ll post when and IF it shows up...

I Will have to order a set of matching Sanyo or Panasonic cells... I think it might be a pipe bomb with ultrafires...


----------



## cpfdaniel (May 12, 2014)

okeenu said:


> Well , I just ordered one ..I HAD decided not to buy a light that required multiple 18650,s .. but what can I say??
> 
> 14.99 usd including shipping... for 12 emitters !!
> 
> ...


I am waiting for it to arrive, will order the 26650 cells when/if I see it in my hands.


----------



## okeenu (May 27, 2014)

okeenu said:


> Well , I just ordered one ..I HAD decided not to buy a light that required multiple 18650,s .. but what can I say??
> 
> 14.99 usd including shipping... for 12 emitters !!
> 
> ...



Well you know what they say ,"if it looks too good to be true...................................

Seller was shut down by Ebay and refunded my money ,,, but no 12 emitter light for 15.00

But you never know until you try..


----------



## cpfdaniel (May 28, 2014)

okeenu said:


> Well you know what they say ,"if it looks too good to be true...................................
> 
> Seller was shut down by Ebay and refunded my money ,,, but no 12 emitter light for 15.00
> 
> But you never know until you try..



They got you too? Same for me, glad I'm not alone.


----------



## RRinspect (Jun 10, 2014)

I have had good luck with EBAY except batteries


----------



## Reyp (Jul 16, 2014)

I know trustfire brand is already a budget light, but that is actually a knockoff.


----------

